

How to Estimate Fixed-Price Projects Effectively - ana_hilinsky
https://medium.com/running-a-digital-development-agency/running-a-digital-development-agency-part-2-how-to-estimate-fixed-price-projects-effectively-fc8fbbcf498e

======
ana_hilinsky
I'd love to get HN's thoughts on our post about fixed-priced projects. Any
feedback would be greatly appreciated!

